# Speech and Language Therapist



## spam (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi - we're thinking of moving to Dubai with my current employer. Our 7 year old is hearing impaired and needs support from a speech and language therapist.

Does anybody know of any that we could contact?

Many thanks


----------



## AEMİİ (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi Spam

I found your posts from an internet search. We are in a similar position we have a 2.5 yr old boy with hearing impairment and are currently living in Istanbul. We cant seem to find the right support for him hear so we are looking at relocating either back to the UK or possibly Dubai. I noticed from your past posts that your daughter attend school in the UK with an HI unit attached. Which school was this? How did you find it? There does not seem to be very many schools like this in the UK.

As for Dubai how are you finding it? Were you able to find any schools with good support or English speaking speech therapists?

I know you posted this a while ago so i only hope that you see this.

Any information would be great

Thanks

AEMİİ


----------

